# Orgasms And How You Achieve Them



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, quick question. Can you ladies actually manage to pull off an orgasm strictly through penetration (no hands, toys in that area - more precisely the clit- whatsoever)?

If so, does it work regardless of what position you're in or do you have to be picky-choosy of the position and angle to manage to get an orgasm?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Nekko said:


> Ok, quick question. Can you ladies actually manage to pull off an orgasm strictly through penetration (no hands, toys in that area - more precisely the clit- whatsoever)?
> 
> If so, does it work regardless of what position you're in or do you have to be picky-choosy of the position and angle to manage to get an orgasm?


I haven't been able to but can manipulate any position to get the stimulation I need to achieve orgasm. For example, when I'm on top I don't use my fingers but know how to move against my husband to reach orgasm, other positions I (or he) use fingers to do this same thing and sometimes in missionary, if we go slowly he knows how to do it with his movements without fingers or other stimulation.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't been able to have a clitoral orgasm without some specific stimulation (fingers, toys) but I have vaginal (g-spot) orgasms during penetration. It does somewhat depend on the angle, speed, depth, etc but with the right moves, I can orgasm no problem this way.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I can O with just penetration (don't hate me). 

I do find though that me on top grinding or if H is on top grinding his pelvis against mine that wil do the trick.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband can get me super horny just by rubbing my clit. 

He made me come last night by his fingers. 

It was our first try. Took me a long time. We were just experiencing something different. He always tries to explore my body. 

My favorite position to achieve my orgasm is by grinding my clit against his cok, and think obscene images in my mind, I tighten my vagina also, it takes me from one to five minutes to come, depends on how horny I am. 

I haven't tried toys yet.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

No, I need clit stim. I feel pre-orgasmic at times during penetration.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I need lots of foreplay to cum only through penetration.
Normally, if I am being teased w/ a finger or two for a few minutes prior to penetration, I can get to the big O on his first or second thrust without touching my clit.

But just penetration and no foreplay? I won't say it isn't possible, but it hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nekko said:


> Can you ladies actually manage to pull off an orgasm strictly through penetration (no hands, toys in that area - more precisely the clit- whatsoever)??


 I ONLY need him inside me to cum - I have never used my hands, nor his in addition and toys I have never cared for, the few I have tried. For missionary, I often grab his butt & act as though I am pushing him down into me - I rock him around a bit. He is simply average length, nothing like a porn star, but works well for me. 



Nekko said:


> If so, does it work regardless of what position you're in or do you have to be picky-choosy of the position and angle to manage to get an orgasm?


I can not orgasm in Doggie or sideways (husbands favorite when we don't cum together). 

Him sitting up against a wall with me coming down on him (while his head is in my breasts) works wonderful, Cowgirl and missioinary (my favorite)- these 3 positions are the only 3 I can orgasm in - so far. And his hands of coarse. Only twice in my life did I cum through his tongue, I much prefer him inside me. 

For 8 months at the beginning of my sex drive increase - I did not need any Forplay at all - it was insane. What Testosterone does to some of us ! I was ready to go just from waking up every day. I had to give him the forplay!! ONce I climbed on top of him -cowgirl position & got off in literally 30 seconds or so. He couldn't believe it . I will never have that happen again in my life.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

When I begin feeling tingly down there, I start consciously clenching and unclenching the inner muscles. This is, I believe, in essence how vaginal orgasm happens - a series of vaginal muscle spasms - so the clenching/unclenching kind of simulates that and brings me to a peak, and at this point nature takes over.

Easiest position for me to achieve that is the spooning position. For clenching/unclenching my inner muscles I keep my thighs together. Also, sometimes I touch myself during, and that is when I believe I achieve both vaginal and clitoral orgasms simultaneously.


----------

